# Infomaterial für eine Veranstaltung



## AxVenox (5. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

wir veranstalten vom Fußballverein aus eine Veranstaltung im August, also habe ich noch relativ viel Zeit.

Für diese Party möchte ICH gerne SELBST ein Plakat, einen Flyer und Eintrittskarten gestalten.

Auf der Veranstaltung soll 70er, 80er, Pop und Rock laufen.

Mir fehlt momentan noch etwas die Idee für die ganzen Dinge.

Habe mich mal im WWW umgeschaut und konnte auch schon einige Anregungen finden, nur das hat mich alles nicht wirklich vom Hocker gerissen oder ich bin nur zu engstirnig 

Was die Umsetzung im Anschluss an die Idee betrifft, möchte ich das im Großen und Ganzen schon selbst machen, also soll dies hier kein Auftrag sein, sondern nur eine Art Brainstorming 

Ok etwas Hilfe, werde ich bei gewissen Dingen, die jetzt in meinem Kopf herum schwirren sicherlich brauchen, aber dafür seid ihr ja da.

Hab mal einige Links von Bildern zum Thema gesammelt, allerdings bin ich, wie bereits gesagt, noch nicht ganz so überzeugt, da das nur Disco-Bilder sind und wir ja auch Rock und Party-Musik spielen wollen.

Vielen Dank bereits im Voraus für Eure Hilfe.

http://www.azteenmagazine.com/img/id62-disco-fever.jpg
http://0daysound.blogspot.com/2007/12/full-albums-24-disco-fever-collection.html
http://www.collider.com/uploads/ima...niversary_collector_s_edition_dvd__large_.jpg
http://www.imgartists.com/resources/artists/SNF.jpg
http://mak-world.ch/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2007/01/discokugel.jpg


----------



## Boromir (7. Juni 2009)

Einmal gegoogelt: retro design flyer

Ergebnis: http://psd.tutsplus.com/articles/inspiration/50-mind-blowing-retro-style-photoshop-illustrations/

Bromir

evtl. eine Anregung:


----------



## AxVenox (7. Juni 2009)

Danke für die Infoseite...da sind sehr gute Anregungen drauf...

Hier mal mein Flyer:
(Falls ihr findet, dass das Discofever schlecht zu lesen ist, würde ich mich auf ne alternative Schriftart freuen)







P.S. 

Wie bekomme ich das "funkeln" und so eine Schrift hin?

http://psdtutsarticles.s3.amazonaws.com/linkb_50retro/3.jpg

Wie heißt diese Schrift und wie bekomme ich den Effekt hin?

http://psdtutsarticles.s3.amazonaws.com/linkb_50retro/5.jpg

Wie heißt diese Schrift?

http://psdtutsarticles.s3.amazonaws.com/linkb_50retro/21.jpg

Danke


----------



## smileyml (7. Juni 2009)

Hallo,,

1. Die Schrift ist sicher eine selbst gezeichnete. Ich vermute ohne das eine richtige Font ist, sonder eher "nur" Pfade. Für den 3D Effekt denke ich sollten die Ebeneneffekte ausreichend Potential haben. Das Funkeln ist eine Mischung aus weißen weichen Linien und zusätzlichen Sternen. Die Sterne denke ich bestehen aus einem weißen Punkt inkl. Schein nach außen und zwei sich gekreiuzten weißen Linien. Insgesamt könnte bei den Funkelsachen ein leichter Schein nach außen sinnvoll sein.

2. Wie die Schriftart heißt, weiß ich nicht auf Anhieb. Aber der Effekt nennt sich "Grunge". Danach gegoogelt oder hier intern gesucht, ist schneller und besser als jede Erklärung von mir jetzt an dieser Stelle.

3. keine Ahnung


Insgesamt sei dir eine nicht destruktive Arbeitsweise oder aus meiner Sicht besser sogar ein Vektorprogramm ans Herz gelegt.

Grüße Marco


----------

